# How Jealous Are You?



## SqueeKee (Mar 23, 2006)

Take the Quiz!


----------



## Becka (Mar 23, 2006)

This is mine:

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.

Kee, whats yours?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 23, 2006)

I took it and got...

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 23, 2006)

YAY! I am not that jealous!

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 23, 2006)

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.

That's me :satisfied:


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 23, 2006)

Honestly I am a jealous chic...but the questions were good! lol! If they asked more ex-girlfriend type of questions I would have been in bad shape! lol!

AM


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 24, 2006)

good quiz, I has somewhat secure too. Kinda made me stop to think how I can be such a mean girl at times! gotta work on that one:icon_redf


----------



## clairey (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a Super Ego too!


----------



## LVA (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm so bad w/ these quiz .... cuz i know wut i'm supposed to answer so i end up picking the "rite " answer ..... then the result comes out how i want it to .... it sucks .. but i can't help it


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 4, 2006)

Super Ego!


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 6, 2006)

Me:

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a Super Ego as well.


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Super Ego for me too


----------



## redrocks (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm also a"

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## hazel (Apr 14, 2006)

this is what i got

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Apr 15, 2006)

I got the "super ego" score. I am happy and flattered because I consider myself nuerotically insecure. I did indeed answer the questions honestly.

I am usually extremely happy for people who succeed even if I wish I could have done something similar. It's like this: both my mom and my dad were realistic people when it came to "competition" type stuff. When I was in 1st grade, I told my mom I was sad that I made last place in a feild day race. I was so tiny, everyone blew right by me and some of the kids made fun of me. My mom told me, "don't be sad, you are just not such a good runner. Are all the other kids in class reading second-grade books in reading like you are?" I shook my head, saying,"uh-uh." Mom said, "you shouldn't feel bad when someone is better at something than you are because everyone is different." I understood, and said "oh!" Its SO true but honestly easier advice to give than to take.

Here are some of the few situation/questions I recall, I'll answer them in depth 'cause I'm bored and cannot sleep.

Okay, I am a HUGE fan of seeing someone cute with someone who is just okay looking. The last time I remember being envious of an "okay" gurl with a "hottie" guy was when I was like fiteen years old or something. I consider this situation beautiful and a complment to both people. See, the "10" partner gets points for depth and versatility. because not trying to bag someone "perfect." The "5" person gets points for....lol, my own dad told me he once or twice fell in love with a girl he thought was "ugly" upon 1st meeting her...until she opened her mouth and spoke...she was funny or sweet or supernice. See what I'm getting at? Besies, beauty is truly relative. It's not a cliche to make unattractive people feel better, it is a downright TRUE fact.

My cousin has an enviable life but I am totally realistic. She has a great job, had to live through an abusive "too-young" marriage, she had to scrape and claw her way through college after graduating with a GED. I was ecstatic at her graduation and when she remarried last year I wept; Her 1st marriage was such a trauma I thought she'd never fall in love again. My point being: I have the insight to realize that people who seem to have it all

do not have "perfect" lives, they get their share of hard knocks from life too...we just don't see it if we don't know the person that well or choose not to see it.

A forty year old with a perfect figure? I would always be happy for such a woman, especially when our culture has such ageism to put a lady over like 22 down. Shoot, Im only 27 and already have people telling me every so often I "look good for my age." I stare blankly or giggle and say "come on, I'm not old!!" I am hardly perfect though...my catty claws might come out but it wouldn't even be Ms milf's fault. I would get snide and snotty if I saw my husband gawking at Ms milf! (hey, Im only human)

On that note you can probably guess I was lousy or in between on the ex or pretty cowwoker questions. I am feircely jealous when he thinks his coworkers are pretty, he is around them more and they are more educated and independant than I am. It hurts to think someone else could make my partnet happier because I don't have this trait or that acheivement but what if it were true?! An ex? (flips hand) "aw, fuggedaboutit!" I'd ream him...."you haven't spoken to Ms X for over 5/10 years, what the **** is she doing writing our HOUSE?!" So you see I am probably in between on that quiz. Eating your heart out over someone else's money/mate etc is useless to me, almost always has been. Being upset that so-and-so is "prettier" or "more accomplished/together"than I am hurts me a lot. The again, "prettier" is relative, she is probably just pretty in a differnt way than I am and my nagging insecurity maginifies what she has that I have less of.

"The grass is always greener on the other side!"

I LOVE it when I see someone nonperfect with somone who appears to be...I figure the


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

a lot of super egos! i got somewhat secure. i knew i'd get that.


----------



## foxyruby (Apr 16, 2006)

_Super-ego...not that jealous_blushes


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

for me is Somewhat Secure


----------



## Lavazza (Apr 20, 2006)

Super ego!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 28, 2006)

somewhat secure i wonder if there are any other scores other than super ego and somewhat secure?


----------



## KellyB (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm also a Super-Ego


----------



## lolypop (Jun 17, 2006)

ME

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 23, 2006)

I did nt take the test but I know im one of the most jealous people on the planet!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

i already no im way jealous...


----------



## Harlot (Jul 12, 2006)

Super Ego.Which I already knew; I dont believe in jealousy. I would have my boyfriends (exs now though, they suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) have girls on their laps and such. I really didnt care. Either way I knew that at the end of the day, they were the ones who are asking plenty of questions and disliking all my guy friends and giving my friends dirty looks. I just get even, if I catch you doing anything (like cheating,which has never happened), Ill do it back. I have no shame so Im pretty comfortable with guys

Hell, I actually get invited to "Gentleman Clubs" from my guy friends, thats how much they know I dont fuss with such time-consuming man-made emotions like Jealousy. But I cant say that I have never gotten screamed at by my gal pals about me not caring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 13, 2006)

suger ego for me, its great to see that most girls on here are really confident and independently minded :0)


----------



## AMHGuy (Jul 14, 2006)

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 14, 2006)

I got "somewhat secure". I'm happy when my friends have good news and I don't feel the need to compete. I'm content with my lifestyle even if I see someone has more than me. But for some reason I always have issues about a guy's ex-girlfriends.


----------



## Leilani (Jul 17, 2006)

Super ego..thats good to know.. :laughing:


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 18, 2006)

Super-Ego here too.... kinda suprises me, but its good.. I'm definately jealous when it comes to the whole ex-girlfriend bits though..


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2006)

Super Ego for me.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 18, 2006)

This quiz was wrong. It said I'm "Somewhat Secure". I'm one of the most jealous people I know. I just have a really hard time trusting people - mostly men, including Nick, just because I do. Sigh


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

super ego I don't need to be wasting my time on someone elses fortune cause I know that I can do the same thing and or get the same thing and if hubby has abusiness meeting with some one cute so what if he cheats he will be out of a house and home not me cause I own it hehe


----------



## viola (Sep 25, 2006)

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

Superego, but I would have also been in big trouble if asked about ex's


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 1, 2006)

I am sometimes, but not all the time. I do have my weak moments when I lash out though, like everyone else. I think that if someone reaches their goal, or gets the dude, whatever, they deserve a pat on the back - no matter how green with envy I become.


----------



## Annia (Nov 1, 2006)

I got Super Ego, but I think I am some where in between. I have days of booming confidence and days of so-so confidence. It varies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Nov 1, 2006)

somewhat secure. If the questions were about my love life I'm sure my result would be so insecure there is no rating category.


----------



## xrhiii (Nov 6, 2006)

Super Ego


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 24, 2006)

I got superego in that test.

I'm not that jealous with people. The only situation i will be jealous is when it comes to my man. I can't even imagine my man with another girl. He has many female friends. I don't like him to hang around with them. Its not bcoz i'm not secure of myself. I'm so secure and i have so much confident in myself. I know my man won't cheat on me. But just that i can't seem to let him be with another woman. It hurts my feelings. I just want myself to be the only woman around him. But i trust him very much. Sometimes girls are the one so slutty and try to seduce guys. So my problems is with the girls. If another girl touches him, i will be so damn angry.


----------



## hushabye (Nov 24, 2006)

super ego


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 10, 2007)

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 11, 2007)

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Somewhat Secure*

*While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence. *


----------



## shannon34209 (Mar 11, 2007)

Secure


----------



## Aprill (Mar 11, 2007)

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.

//


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 11, 2007)

somewhat secure.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 11, 2007)

Somewhat Secure

While you may not be wild-eyed with worry or envy, when life throws you a curve, that old insecurity can make you want to strike out. The good news is, you usually have the savvy to stop short of playing Sherlock or spoilsport. But if you start spying on your lover without cause or feel like a failure if you don't keep in step with the Joneses, you may be feeling a little shaky about yourself. Time for a reality check. Even if your life isn't coming up roses compared to some, chances are it isn't all dandelions, either. An inventory of your assets (and blessings) could help plant a few more seeds of self-confidence.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 22, 2007)

i got somewhat secure..._meh_


----------



## MindySue (Mar 25, 2007)

no affense to anyone but i really doubt almost everyone would get super ego. i think people put what they want the answer to be and not what it really would be. im not convinced

i got somewhat secure, and i put some down that i wanted the answer to be!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the Super Ego, but I feel I am more like the "somewhat secure" person. I am not at all jealous in relationships, but I do get jealous of other people's good luck sometimes.


----------



## gwen-stefani (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine,

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------



## Annia (Apr 11, 2007)

I got Super Ego, and I picked all my answers truthfully. There was 1 question that had several answers for me though. I took the test twice and got the same result--Super Ego.

Here are my answers--

1. Your husband tells you he is having dinner with an attractive client -- but it's strictly business. You:

My answer--Drop by the restaurant to check things out. (Hey, you just happened to be in the neighborhood!)

Note: I would just be curious. Obviously it depends on the situation but I'd drop by. I trust my current mate and would probably just leave it alone. But this question/answer just makes me curious to see what's it all about.

The other two choices:

Say, "Bon app�tit," and microwave a pizza for one

Do a mini-cross-examination before he leaves -- and get the play-by-play when he gets home

2. You see an envelope addressed to your mate from his ex. You:

This is my answer--Steam, pry and "accidentally" manage to open it -- or toss it out before he gets home

Note: It really depends on the situation, I am thinking the ex is psycho.. BUT if the ex had a child with my mate or had some unfinished business I'd hand it over.

Leave it alone. Not your business

Hand it to your husband, then hover so you can read every word

3. You learn that your ex -- whom you sent packing -- is now sharing sushi and sparks with a friend of yours. You:

Blow up or "suggest" your pal notice how your ex slurps the soup

My answer--Either don't care much or are glad they found each other

Note: I don't care, he is an ex and there's a reason for that.

Are less than thrilled. This is a little too close for comfort

4. A not-so-great-looking gal pal shows up at a party, arm-in-arm with a "perfect 10" -- who also happens to be much younger. You:

My answer--Smirk a bit and wonder how your pal hooked this catch

Note: This happens on a regular basis, looks aren't everything and I have no reason to trash the couple because i could care less.

Figure this "10" must be a closet "1" -- and warn your pal about May/December romances

5. A coworker lands that promotion you were running yourself ragged to snag. You:

Say, "That's nice," then play up the extra work involved -- and play down your interest

Congratulate her and figure, "Those are the breaks. The next one's mine."

This is my answer--Bite the bullet and extend your hand -- but fish around to find out why she got it

Note: I don't see myself playing down my interest and I don't believe it was a break... There was a reason, why x-employee got it and I'd want to know why/how.

Think: "Way to go!" Pat your bud on the back -- and beam

6. You and your mate can only afford a three-day trip to the mountains, while a couple you know is planning a three-week vacation to Europe -- which you would love. You:

Note: This was the answer that I multiple answers for.

My answer--Suggest to your mate that you save up for your dream trip -- then bask in that mountain air

My answer--Enjoy your mountaintop, but mention it's no Monaco

Note: The mountains sound fun to me, why should I ruin my vacation by thinking I should be somewhere else? I just think there'll be a time when I can go on that dream vacation but right now I am in the mountains with my mate and that's enough for me.

Simmer and stew in your cabin. You should be in the Costa del Sol

7. When you watch shows about the lives of the rich and famous, you:

Note: None of these are really my answer but I chose the best possible one.

My answer--Get a minor kick out of their champagne-and-caviar lives, then dig in to your tuna casserole -- with relish

Note: I could care less about the rich and the famous. I dislike when people idolize other human beings. They are the same as you and I. Now I do have respect for certain people but I won't go fan crazy over some one etc..

Fantasize about the fun they are having in Cannes

Burn, then go on about their divorces -- and how dumb and empty their days must be

8. Your pal's 11-month-old can run rings around the coffee table, while your baby boy hasn't made the leap. You:

Caution that early walkers can be a problem, or casually overrate your son's crawl around the sofa

This is my answer--Ooh and aah for your pal. Your son will rise up when he's ready

Note: I am not competitive, I do not have kids yet.. but I'd imagine loving my son to death and I realize every one has their own pace--I will not set my son's pace. He'll walk when he is ready.

Act pleased and drop a mention of your boy's ability with blocks into the conversation

9. At the beach, you spy a perfectly toned (and tanned) woman in a thong who is clearly over 40. You:

My answer--Admire the great shape she is in

Note: Although, I also some what agree with the no-need to flaunt part but I think it's cool when older people are in great shape, it's something I'd want when I am over 40. I have no reason to trash some one because of their lifestyle.

Admit the bod is great, but make a point of trashing the suit. If you've got it, you don't have to flaunt it

Put her down. You've got better things to do than pump up or pay a fortune for that figure

10. Your cousin just bought an incredible manse overlooking the ocean that puts your humble abode to shame. When you get the housewarming invite, you:

Put on a happy face, but feel a pang as you pass the view from the patio

Either beg off -- it's your bridge night -- or attend and comment, "It's lovely, but not really my style

My answer--Show up with champagne and make a sparkling toast on the terrace. Good for him; he deserves it!

Note: I really have no answer for this, as I am not really a person who takes great pride in a home. Being an orphan myself, I have had other things to take pride in. I'd show up with champagne (because it's sooo yummy) and celebrate! Because that's so much funner than being unhappy at someone's fortune or being alone by not attending.

11. You attend a reunion and find that an old chum from Creative Writing 101 is working on a screenplay with Oliver Stone -- while you're churning out ad copy. You:

My answer--Carry on about your poetry -- or put down the Hollywood scene

Note: I guess it would depend on the chum, I have had roommates where I wasn't very close with. Now if this is an old pal.. then I'd burst with pride BUT chum--I'd carry on with my own thing.

Burst with pride -- you knew him when -- and ask your old bud for details

Get a little impressed, then a little down. Hey, it could've (or should've) been you

I have answered truthfully and commented on my answers. Now I know you said *almost* but I don't see, getting Super Ego is impossible. Some people just have different view of things.

Super Ego

You're far too confident and self-assured to bother fussing, fretting or fuming over other people's fortunes or foibles. Because you're okay with you, you don't waste time or Tums mistrusting your nearest and dearest or toting up their wins to your losses every time they score. Since you act with taste and good grace, friends, family, lovers and coworkers probably live up to your trust and appreciate your toasts. No green rages or purple paranoia for you as you walk through life content with your bounty -- and secure you can hold onto it.


----------

